# exotic mammals



## David242 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all

I have heard about exotic mammals pet shops in Manchester and i just wonder if you could PW me their names thanks


----------



## David242 (Jan 26, 2012)

David242 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have heard about exotic mammals pet shops in Manchester and i just wonder if you could PW me their names thanks


I am looking for two marmosets to adopt/buy


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Manchester pet and aquatics have marmies in.

Leroys lizard lounge is good and they have allsorts but no marmies.

Regards


----------



## David242 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am looking for a pair of marmoset as iv got spare bedroom at My house reset for them to live


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2013)

David242 said:


> I am looking for a pair of marmoset as iv got spare bedroom at My house reset for them to live


I personally wouldn't keep marmosets indoors, I don't know much about them. But they aren't like dogs/cats they aren't exactly domesticated. So if you're planning on keeping marmies, please try to give them a nice outdoor enclosure. I'm sure they would appreciate it a lot more and so would you instead of them destroying your home


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

JPReptiles said:


> Leroys lizard lounge is good


_Really?_ Last time I went, I'm afraid I left feeling utterly depressed. 

My advice…..forget pet shops and try to source a reputable breeder. That way, you'll hopefully end up with more well-balanced, happier monkeys :2thumb:


----------



## David242 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well i know its hard job with them and as i said i got a big room and garden  so id love to have two of them, problem is dont know any Beeder thats Why im asking for help here


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ask PETERAROBERTSON…..he may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> _Really?_ Last time I went, I'm afraid I left feeling utterly depressed.
> 
> My advice…..forget pet shops and try to source a reputable breeder. That way, you'll hopefully end up with more well-balanced, happier monkeys :2thumb:


Is Leroy's lizard lounge no good then?

I have not, most likely never will, gotten anything from there but I often find myself looking on the website at the meerkats and things! :halo:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

MrJsk said:


> Is Leroy's lizard lounge no good then?
> 
> I have not, most likely never will, gotten anything from there but I often find myself looking on the website at the meerkats and things! :halo:


I don't really wanna break name&shame rules, or I might be modspanked!:whip:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> I don't really wanna break name&shame rules, or I might be modspanked!:whip:


ahaha no worries, that tells me all I need to know to be honest : victory:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Why marmosets?
How would you care for them.
Dont agree with spare bedrooms as enclosure.
They stink like mad.
I really wouldnt be very keen in pointing anybody in any direction unless i was sure the monkeys welfare was ok.
That they had knowledge to look after.
Proper diet.
My colegues are the same really.
But would help if i can and if the help is warrented.
Bit passionate and would hate myself to help and then see advertised when notion had worn off.
It happens all the time.


----------



## Herptileeditor (Sep 9, 2012)

*Marmosets indoors.*

David 242 (?)
Please please don't consider marmosets in the house! Of necessity some years ago, I needed to move a small group (6) from a wildlife and falconry centre which I co owned. I like you had a spare bedroom which I housed them in as a temporary measure. When they were eventually moved back outside. I needed to scrub down the bedroom with disinfectant several times and then paint the room THREE times before the smell of the musk was gone. The are GREAT animals in captivity but DEFINITELY NOT IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> _Really?_ Last time I went, I'm afraid I left feeling utterly depressed.
> 
> My advice…..forget pet shops and try to source a reputable breeder. That way, you'll hopefully end up with more well-balanced, happier monkeys :2thumb:


Its not pleasing on the eye because they are having a refit at the moment, but they are good people and they know what they are talking about. They have a wide range of species and they seem to be looked after. 

Dont quite understand what else you would want?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

JPReptiles said:


> Its not pleasing on the eye because they are having a refit at the moment, but they are good people and they know what they are talking about. They have a wide range of species and they seem to be looked after.
> 
> Dont quite understand what else you would want?


I would like people vetted.
Welfare of the animals over a sale.
Too many so called specialist shops selling exotics.
Although small primates are my thing.
The important thing to most is paying staff and the bills.
And the prices.
Good god.
This is one area mrs cronin is correct.
Exotic pet shops and primates.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> I would like people vetted.
> Welfare of the animals over a sale.
> Too many so called specialist shops selling exotics.
> Although small primates are my thing.
> ...


I completely agree with what you say. I hate nothing more than seeing animals caged, unless its very large outdoor or indoor depending on the animals kept in them. 

What primates do you keep? They have always interested me. I have a very large garden which i could easily create an enclosure in, but have never really know which species. 

I have reseached several species in the past but thats as far as it got. 

Do you keep more than one species?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

JPReptiles said:


> I completely agree with what you say. I hate nothing more than seeing animals caged, unless its very large outdoor or indoor depending on the animals kept in them.
> 
> What primates do you keep? They have always interested me. I have a very large garden which i could easily create an enclosure in, but have never really know which species.
> 
> ...


Red bellied tams
Pencillata
Geoffroys
Commons
Midas tamssq
Geoldii
Sqirrels
Pygmys
Cott top tams

Had others in the past
But have troops unrellated of all above except squirrels.
Just an older pair.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Red bellied tams
> Pencillata
> Geoffroys
> Commons
> ...


So just a couple then lol


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

JPReptiles said:


> Its not pleasing on the eye because they are having a refit at the moment, but they are good people and they know what they are talking about. They have a wide range of species and they seem to be looked after.
> 
> Dont quite understand what else you would want?


As I said, I don't want to test the name and shame rules. I have already sent a PM to the other young gentleman that asked, detailing the problems there.

Suffice to say that I understand most shops use the "this is only temporary housing" reasoning. But at that establishment, it isn't temporary housing, is it? It's permanent....or as permanent as a few years! 

And that's not even touching upon the miriad of other issues with the shop.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> As I said, I don't want to test the name and shame rules. I have already sent a PM to the other young gentleman that asked, detailing the problems there.
> 
> Suffice to say that I understand most shops use the "this is only temporary housing" reasoning. But at that establishment, it isn't temporary housing, is it? It's permanent....or as permanent as a few years!
> 
> And that's not even touching upon the miriad of other issues with the shop.


I don't know these people, im just sharing my experience of when i visited the place. 
Ive only been once so probably didn't notice all the problems you suggest, but then again i don't go to these places to find problems.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I wonder if there isn't a culture these days that shops just wish to stock _the most_ exotic animals to show off and have some one-upmanship over the competition? But just because _they can_ have them, doesn't mean _they should._ 

All too often, these animals (usually mammals) are inappropriately housed, and the business claim "it's only temporary....they aren't here for long". But the poor things are still there months/years later. For example, no matter what anyone says, small premises with no outdoor space are completely unable to provide satisfactory housing for medium sized primates.....so if it's impossible to house, just don't have 'em. Simple.

Also, just because these animals are there "temporarily", it's no excuse not to provide inquisitive minds with daily enrichments, have the right diets, and to keep standards of cleanliness at it's very highest!

Now when it comes to the place you rate so highly, I'm surprised that it's problems went unnoticed by you.....it's not like you have to go looking for issues, they kind of hit you in the face!

Pet shops should lead by example. By this I mean many different shops that stock exotic mammals. How can they expect the purchasers to provide the right housing and care when they fall so far short of the mark?

I would always advocate going straight to breeder, because many of these shops aren't doing their mammals any favours....and privately, you usually get a better deal!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> i wonder if there isn't a culture these days that shops just wish to stock _the most_ exotic animals to show off and have some one-upmanship over the competition? But just because _they can_ have them, doesn't mean _they should._
> 
> all too often, these animals (usually mammals) are inappropriately housed, and the business claim "it's only temporary....they aren't here for long". But the poor things are still there months/years later. For example, no matter what anyone says, small premises with no outdoor space are completely unable to provide satisfactory housing for medium sized primates.....so if it's impossible to house, just don't have 'em. Simple.
> 
> ...



well said...


----------



## flatclyde (Sep 7, 2012)

*i have to defend pet shops a little bit*

hi all. I have been reading what you all think of selling in pet shops but I feel maybe you should look at it from the other side of the fence too. 
I don't know the exotic shop in question as its a long way from me. however it is always easier to see the bad than the good and to bring something down. 
if you were the owners of the shop what would you do to change things?? please remember that as some of you have pointed out money is an issue, so getting a super dooper big shop unit is prob out of most peoples pocket and staff do cost a lot of money, its not just min wage it now real time tax and sick/holiday pay and most people would want staff who know what they are doing and they will want more money.
I also don't think a lot of mammals should be sold in shops and private breeders is the way to go. however these shops must find a way to get people threw the door and it gets harder and harder and it may be sad but with out it maybe they wouldn't have a shop. 
I was reading in the pet trade paper a few months ago that I think it was 85% of pet shops in the uk had stopped doing live stock.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Not all are bad.
But some exotics shouldnt be sold from pet shops.
If its small.
Stock animals that are ok in that space.
But i agree.
Not all are bad.
My mate has a pet shop.
But he houses what he can correctly.
Even as a kid i hated seeing puppies in a shop window.
But i guess there will be some do it correctly.
But they will suffer from bad press as well.


----------

